# Narcos Series On Netflix



## ridner (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone watching this? It is about Pablo Escobar. Pretty awesome series. I am about 5 episodes into it. Lots of subtitles, but definitely tolerable. I highly suggest it if you are into Escobar stuff.


----------



## mongey (Oct 21, 2015)

have watched the 2nd episode and half the 3rd

its a good show


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought it was a really good show. I liked that they used sub-titles instead of having the Colombians speaking English.

Netflix is doing pretty good with their originals. I loved Marco Polo as well. Can't wait for the next season of that.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 21, 2015)

I wasn't a huge fan of murphy but the rest of the cast was great. I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## watson503 (Oct 21, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of murphy but the rest of the cast was great. I'm looking forward to season 2.



I couldn't stand that character, either. Great show and I can't wait for the second season.


----------



## jerm (Oct 22, 2015)

Second season is going to be epic.


----------



## ridner (Oct 26, 2015)

finished season 1 over the wknd - Escobar was nuts!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm 4 episodes in. Loving it so far.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just started watching last night and i'm digging it. good performances and the cinematography is beautiful


----------



## DanicaL (Jan 21, 2016)

Its a good show, it just feels like I"m reading a book sometimes, with all the subtitles.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 22, 2016)

DanicaL said:


> Its a good show, it just feels like I"m reading a book sometimes, with all the subtitles.



I'm so used to subtitles it doesn't even bother me. And it's a better vibe than having Colombians in Colombia speaking English to each other. Or overdubs which are usually so obnoxious they ruin a show. For me, anyway.

I've watched the show twice already.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 22, 2016)

Great show, worth it!


----------

